# Colour of cockapoos



## Kerry (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi everyone. We've just had a litter of cockapoos. One of the puppies is blue roan, with solid black ears and mask. No-one who came to view the pups commented on him even though we thought he was a very striking colour. As this is our first time producing cockapoos (previously only cocker spaniels) we are wondering why this colour is so unappealing? I must add that the little boy in question has got a good home as my parents are having him. Any comments welcome, thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love blue roans and searched and searched last year for one .... they do seem to be coming through a bit more now. Maybe cos it has nt been a colour that has been associated with cockapoos generally.... more commonly black, chocolate, buff, apricots and so people who have seen a cockapoo have probably seen a solid/ tux dog. I would love to see your boy.... there are 3 people who post on here "lucky" enough to have one and I know others who would like one. I get nothing but praise about Mable when out and about... although people often comment about her colouring they very rarely say blue roan.. but not sure wether they would be aware of the coluring in a cocker. There is a thread with different cockapoo colours if you search for it... Jukee Doodles have had some beautiful chocolate roans this year and also chocolate sable, as well as just having blue roans. What colour are your pups Mum and Dad and what other colours did you have ? Would love to see pictures... and your Mums a lucky woman, Good luck with your pups x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not a breeder ( yet ) but a groomer so see loads of people and their pets. 
People seem to love the lighter colours ( don't know why as they show more dirt lol).
However I've bred loads of animals over the years and normally the unusual ones/colours are the first to go. People are drawn to the " odd one".
Out of interest what was the litter colour mix?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love blue roan cockapoos and I really want one! I'm just waiting a little longer as my 1st cockapoo is not quite 6 months old. I'm looking for a girl 

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The thread is Cockapoo Coat Colour x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you Clare ... what taste


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> I love blue roan cockapoos and I really want one! I'm just waiting a little longer as my 1st cockapoo is not quite 6 months old. I'm looking for a girl
> 
> Clare
> x


will she be Leah???


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> will she be Leah???


I'm naming the next one... although I quite like Star 

Clare
x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did the people who were veiwing the pups interestd in a particular colour. i am surprized as theid has been a boom in the blue roan cocker population. seeing more than the black and golds. it posible that the pepple getting pups from you were fixed on the colour they wanted.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to see a picture of the puppy if you have one


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Star , Clare I'm liking that  I tried to think of blue related names but no one else agreed with me ... Blue would be nice for a boy, although cant remember them now I thought Pearl was suitable for colouring but was out voted x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Star , Clare I'm liking that  I tried to think of blue related names but no one else agreed with me ... Blue would be nice for a boy, although cant remember them now I thought Pearl was suitable for colouring but was out voted x


We obviously share the same great taste


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> will she be Leah???


There is a girl in my office who has step sons called Luke and Ben after the characters. When she was pregnant, I suggested some really helpful names such as Han, Chewie, Lando and Darth but she didn't go with any of mine and instead went for Jamie. Maybe that was Wedge's real name ;-)

Mr Harri


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Speaking as a new dog owner i didnt know what roan was and it wasnt until i saw Buzz who is a chocolate roan adult cockapoo that i knew how beautiful the colour was.

So i think its was more because people just dont know how this colour will change and develop,your mum is one lucky women dx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I fell in love with the blue roan look when I spent 6 months researching and just looking at cockapoo puppies. It took hubby 6 months to agree to a puppy.

Fortunately, when he finally said yes, Sylml happened to have two 9 week old black and white girls. We chose one and she's turned out to be blue roan


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Blue roan is a lovley marking / colouring however it's all about choice .. some people prefer solid colours others prefer markings.... that is what is great about cockapoos.. fab colours available xxx

I do think the roan markings remind me more of a cocker, well I guess it would!!! but hey I love them all the same. 

We would love to see a pic of your litter please xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

hi from breeders experience blue roan is always the last colour to be picked ,and black and white parti colour is not that popular, i think both are gorgeous janice


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the white and black parti and the white and choc too.... I suppose its personal choice but I do think it has something to do with peoples experience of what a cockapoo looks like, most people if they have come across one will have come across solid colours


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had my heart set on a blue roan and I searched high and low for one. Most people who meet Dexter comment on his lovely colouring and ask if his breeder is having any more. All 7 of his litter were blue roan and they all sold straight away. The few roans I did see were more expensive apparently as they are so rare. I suppose it's just a matter of taste! Personally I love all the colours but blue roans just happen to be my favourite.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen i could see you with a Black & White Parti .. the whole black & white collection .. that would be lovely 

I have solid black, cream (as you know) but want a dark apricot or red, and a chocolate to complete my colour selection...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard was very happily puppy playing last Sunday...particularly with Maisie and Leo, I was saying he must be ready for no.3 but dont think he was up for it x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Blue Roan is a stunning colour, can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want one. We went for a Choc and White as I like the colour distinction. However Nell's legs and back are getting very very freckly, and her white ear is turning choc so no idea what colour she will end up. 

All the colours are fab and the varieties just makes it more interesting.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Blue Roan is a stunning colour, can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want one. We went for a Choc and White as I like the colour distinction. However Nell's legs and back are getting very very freckly, and her white ear is turning choc so no idea what colour she will end up.
> 
> All the colours are fab and the varieties just makes it more interesting.


sounds like your little one is a choc roan xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I had my heart set on a blue roan and I searched high and low for one. Most people who meet Dexter comment on his lovely colouring and ask if his breeder is having any more. All 7 of his litter were blue roan and they all sold straight away. The few roans I did see were more expensive apparently as they are so rare. I suppose it's just a matter of taste! Personally I love all the colours but blue roans just happen to be my favourite.


Hi Tess, have you got any recent pics of Dexter now? Would love to see how he has changed since Poo Fest.

Clare
x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Clare I have lots and I will put them on as soon as I can persuade my daughter to help me! I am very much a slow learner when it comes to adding photos (as my daughter says I've already shown you, why cant you remember?!)
Dexter has grown up looking very like Mabel and Millie on this forum. He has a very soft, quite long, fluffy coat that hasn't curled at all which we brush every day- I think the roans are probably more spaniel like than poodle. Like all cockapoos he gets a huge amount of attention everyone commenting on his beautiful colouring and soft coat.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

mandym said:


> sounds like your little one is a choc roan xxx


She looks still very choc and White but she is definitely changing. Would you look at these and see what you think.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will be interesting to watch Gemma could just be speckling like Kendals Echo ... she started white and black and then developed more black in her coat... but either way Nell is lovely and like you said its the difference that make them special. 
Tess .. Alfie started off with coats like our little lot but has ended up really curly, although I'd be surprised if thats how Mable ends up x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen and Gemma .. Speckled look is known as ticking.. just like the lovely Echo and Delta (Kendal’s girls)... Gemma if you clipped Nell's coat short it may have speckles in it .. this is ticking, a pattern seen in the cocker side ... I really like it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this was the first i know of Echos ticking (still want to call it speckls) does she look a little like this whan wet


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Wow Echo is gorgeous. Nell has very similar markings but in greater number and more splodgy rather than spots, if that makes sense. She's due a bath so will take some wet this eve and see what you think. 

We don't mind how she turns out, she's well and truly part of us now regardless. It's just intreaging how she will change.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking again Gemma it does look more like roaning but like you said it does nt matter .. when we got Mable we thought she was blue roan but would nt have minded if she was white and black... not much white left now though x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! BABY MABLE!!!!! that is the first I have seen!!! ahhhhh soooo cute!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

really OMG!!!!! so freaking adorable! look at those eyes!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> OMG!!!! BABY MABLE!!!!! ahhhhh soooo cute!!!!


:iagree::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes .. what a beauty  

She is lovely Karen


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


>


She is very beautiful. The markings around her muzzle and legs are more like those Nell is now showing. Will post some wet puppy pic later.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Promised some wet pics to try to show Nell's changing colour. She looks a bit scrawny and bedraggled. 

I would be very interested in your thoughts.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nell looks Chocolate Roan to my untrained eye  I love the bathtime pic .. she is lovely. Did you buy her as a Roan coat or as a Chocolate Parti? 

Just seen pic of baby Echo ... great speckles xxxx

I really like solid colours personally and do like a Parti coat too, however the ticking is something that I love in the coat ... looks so good when the coat is trimmed ...

Lets face it I love all coat colours ha ha ha ... need one of each please


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Nell was when we got her a choc White parti, amounst others she had a choc roan sister who Dolly Parton has and was very pretty the last time I saw her. 

I would probably prefer her to stay choc White but will be happy whatever she ends up. She is just beautiful to us and that's it. I am just intrigued as to how she will change.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gemma are you coming to the Surrey meet on 9th Oct? Basil has lots of ticking but there are a few areas such as round his muzzle and on his back that look distinctly grey now rather than black and white. Can roaning happen in patches I wonder? (JoJo?) Black and white Parti roan?!!! Lol with ticking thrown in too! It would be great to compare our two especially as they are from the same litter.

Karen x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Gemma are you coming to the Surrey meet on 9th Oct? Basil has lots of ticking but there are a few areas such as round his muzzle and on his back that look distinctly grey now rather than black and white. Can roaning happen in patches I wonder? (JoJo?) Black and white Parti roan?!!! Lol with ticking thrown in too! It would be great to compare our two especially as they are from the same litter.
> 
> Karen x


Yep we plan to be there. Her coat will def have moved on by then so it would be great to compare particularly as they are brother and sister. 

Can't wait now. It would be very nice to see bad boy Max as well :jumping:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Choc & White Parti Roan .. sounds good ...

I will hopefully be at the Surrey meet .. we can have a good look then ..  with a puppy cuddle of course xxx

I am no colour expert .... and as cockapoos are the mix of Cocker Spaniel and Poodle colorings and markings is makes it so interesting... 

The Parti from the Poodle and the Roan from the Cocker ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its so interesting and will be great to watch ... Mable was white and black at birth, I think the picture above was probably 5 weeks and you can see her feet and muzzle changing ... and you're not sure how dark they are going to be....Mable is still quite light but only really has a white patch on top of her head.... if you think of cockers some can end up very dark. Again check out Alfie on the thread "Shes got a name!! " x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gemma27 said:


> Promised some wet pics to try to show Nell's changing colour. She looks a bit scrawny and bedraggled.
> 
> I would be very interested in your thoughts.


nah she has ticking not roan, Echo looked like that, Delta you didnt see it so much but Echo lookd like that but i can not for the life of me find a photo and i know i tooks some of all three in the bath when she was a pup but a bit older that the photo i posted. roan would be all over she is patchy so its ticking just big ticks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You;re probably right Kendal but Mables roaning was a gradual process, starting with muzzle and feet, where Nell ticking appears to be... but cant show you pics cos mine are rubbish x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/cid7e22d340c3944c66b4b9.jpg/]







[/URL]

jandaz blue roan


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Karen i could see you with a Black & White Parti .. the whole black & white collection .. that would be lovely
> 
> I have solid black, cream (as you know) but want a dark apricot or red, and a chocolate to complete my colour selection...


Haha, this sounds like a chocolate box selection 
Which is always good.

When you start to breed you'll hopefully get some lovely colours.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal said:


> nah she has ticking not roan, Echo looked like that, Delta you didnt see it so much but Echo lookd like that but i can not for the life of me find a photo and i know i tooks some of all three in the bath when she was a pup but a bit older that the photo i posted. roan would be all over she is patchy so its ticking just big ticks



Kendal so you think Nell is .. Choc & White Parti with Ticking ... it is so hard to see in pics ... but that would make sense as a roan is a mixture of white and choc hairs mingled togethers, no patches more spots and speckles and single hairs ..... whereas a Parti coat would have the more defined choc patches as such... maybe the ticking on Nell's legs and back is giving the roan appearance... see we get there in the end


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We will go with ticking then, happy with that. Will be interesting to see what she's like come the Surrey meet in October. Will be great to see Basil and others and compare their coats.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant wait to meet you all ... and to play with all your lovely cockapoo puppies xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok I have a question about maggies colour. She is black at the mo but im wondering if she is actually blue? The reason Im thinking this is because I noticed she has some wee white hairs between her paw pads and she seems to be looking slightly brown across the top of her back. Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you got any pics of Maggie.... We would love to see 

Is she solid black? How old is she?

Here is a pics of a blue poodles ... 

http://www.le-poodles-guide.com/poodle-colors.html

I love cockapoo colours ... find it so interesting ... I would love to see a Blue Cockapoo...

With the Poodle a blue coloured poodle will be black at birth, then show brown highlights as they grow, but by 2 years of age the blue will be clearer... 

My Oakley has solid black but with a lovley chocolate sheen in the sunlight .. I would like him to have a fading gene .. silver or blue ... very interesting colouring 

I have seen a silvering goldendoodle .. stunning dog.. I wanted him


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I have recent pics but she still looks very black. It was actually a post from u that made me look into it Jo Jo, it doesnt show up on the photos in her paws. Its only a few we clusters of silvery white hairs. Think her mum had blues in her pedigree certificate although I cant find it at the mo!!! Grrrrr! So not sure if her mum was blue. Emma x

PS she is 5months and black with a wee white patch on her chest.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of Maggie this wkend when we went to the falkirk wheel! Great day out and doggy friendly for all the scots on here. The cafe supply big dog bowls at the seating area for all the thirsty doggies!








In this one you can just see the wee bit white on her chest.
























To be honest in all of these she looks very black, it was just that after reading that web page about colours i suddenly thought hold on maggie has random white hairs between her paws maybe she is blue! I love her whatever her colour, it wasnt the main factor in getting her. My bf would have preferred a golden one but wasnt fussed and I knew i wanted a wee girl, we both fell in love with maggie the minute we saw her. 
Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Emma 

Oh no what have I started .. my obsession with cockapoo colours ha ha ha ... I just the topic of cockapoo colours and markings.. I am no expert by any means, just find it interesting..

It is so hard to see in pics .... as she looks like a black beauty at the moment ... 

You will notice over time if she is changing blue or even silver .. it’s a fading gene... so by the age of around 2 years her coat will look either black...or have changed to a different colour. It would be lovely to see a blue coat, so please keep us posted   

Have a look on my blog, I have a section on cockapoo colour variations and a new cockapoo coat colour catalogue, please email me via my blog if you would like me to add your lovely Maggie to the catalogue xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle looks brown in the sun [on her Black bits] and has masses of white hair underneath the black on her back - I think poor old Treacle is a mixture of every colour!
When I get back from holiday I will take some pictures close up of her coat - I am missing her so much x


----------



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

I find the whole cockapoo colours topic fascinating! When we got Tosca as a puppy he was classic jet black with a white bib - now he's developed sepia/purple highlights on the longest parts of his coat! 

I love it - I couldn't decide between a chocolate and a black cockpoo when we got him - and now we have both! 

I've uploaded some not very good photos from my phone so you can see the difference. Does anyone else have a purple cockapoo?!

Tosca as a black and white puppy...









A Close up of Tosca's bottom now! 









In all his shaggy, sepia glory...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How old is Torca?

My Oakley has the same choccy colouring in certain lights ... 

Lovely pics xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tosca is gorgeous both as a pup and now grown up. I really like that he has a proper white beard.  Obi has a few strands of grey on his beard which I think makes look like an old man! lol

Clare
x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

LOVING tosca - he is a fab colour x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> Oh no what have I started .. my obsession with cockapoo colours ha ha ha ... I just the topic of cockapoo colours and markings.. I am no expert by any means, just find it interesting..
> 
> ...


I will be sure to keep u updated, I love your blog JoJo I already have a nosey on a regular basis! Thank you, its great! If she turns to blue u can certainly have her photo in ur catalogue. We will just have to wait for 18months and see what happens.
I emailed her breeder and her mum is black, but her grandfather was blue! I knew I had seen it somewhere on the pedigree certificate! Lol! 
Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma you can add her now if you like to the Black section, and we can always move her if she changes Blue .. which would be amazing  

I would love to have her on the blog along with all my other cockapoo friends xxxx please email me if you would like to have her added xx I am pleased you like the blog, thank you xxx


----------



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the Tosca love - I think he's gorgeous too! 

Jojo - he's just turned one, so I think that's pretty much his colour now. I've seen some of your pics of Oakley, and they do look very similar!

Clare - his white beard is really fun (and children seem to love it) - but it's rapidly turning brown with food staining. Does anyone have any tricks for rewhitening?!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tosca looks gorgeous x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cotswoldwife said:


> Thanks for all the Tosca love - I think he's gorgeous too!
> 
> Jojo - he's just turned one, so I think that's pretty much his colour now. I've seen some of your pics of Oakley, and they do look very similar!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I will get a photo posted as soon as i manage to get a decent one! If anyone is after a blue roan puppy, the owner of the stud dog we used has got a puppy left from her latest litter - a blue roan girl. Let me know if youre interested


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Have you got any pics of Maggie.... We would love to see
> 
> Is she solid black? How old is she?
> 
> ...


That is interesting as Daisy looks blue/black in some lights and others you can see she is quite brown across her back. She also has white in between her toes?


----------

